# WTF is "ammi"?



## Super Subliminal (Jul 25, 2013)

For the last few months all the little street punks have been going crazy over some strain called "ammi". At first I thought it was just one kid making stupid names up, but now they're all raving about it. I haven't tried it as they charge £20 for a poxy gram but I want to know what it is, or at least is meant to be. I can't see anyone selling seeds with a name remotely like this. Anyone know???


----------



## Super Subliminal (Jul 25, 2013)

I know it's some kind of Indian spice but I don't think that's what they mean...


----------



## Super Subliminal (Jul 27, 2013)

Occurred to me last night they might mean amnesia


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

lollllllllll damn street kids and theyre crafty names! *shakes cane*


----------



## Super Subliminal (Jul 27, 2013)

Probably cos none of them can spell


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 27, 2013)

Aminomethyl-5-methoxyindane, (ammi) a drug ? (not weed but)


----------



## Super Subliminal (Aug 2, 2013)

Amniesha and chease about top PENG and BUFF bags HOLla me NOW nOW

- 

Deadly AMNIEISHA IZ HERE can u manage it. Cal n fnd out

- 

Amniesha hayz iz about so call me for the best exspirience of a life time

-

Wow


----------



## karousing (Aug 5, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Aminomethyl-5-methoxyindane, (ammi) a drug ? (not weed but)


according to the only review i could find it was a 1 hour ride that was extremely strong/fast at the start then tailed off after 45 minutes or so. 
nausea, erratic heartbeat, craneal pressure, and was over stimulatory of major senses and extreme body load.

i have no clue if thats good or bad but the dude said it was like a weird migrane. 
does might have been to high at 50mg.


----------

